# 13 is TO YOUNG to loose someone....Zach.



## 2boysloose

Hello. Today is a very sad day, because one of my favorite dogs in the whole wide world is being put down today. He was very sick, and though the vets bought him a fair amount of time with us all since he was diagnosed, he suddenly went down hill this month. We all expected to have Zack in the family for at least 5 more years, but that was before he became sick....
Even though Zack lives with my Grandma and Grandpa, he was my best bud. All my Grandma had to say was my name for him to start barcking with excitement! The first thing we'd do when we visited was give Zach a huge belly rub (they often lasted about and hour). Zach would sleep by the foot of my bed, and wait for me outside of the bathroom door util I was finished. I would give him treats when he rolled over, or shook my hand, and he would be so happy. Or sometimes he would just sit next to my lap while I watched TV, and keep my leg warm. 
To me, it doesn't matter how far away Zack is from me even if it's as far away as heaven, because his love will always stay with me, and mine with him. Being a 13 year old, my grief is BIG, but after a while even a child runs out of tears and walks into acceptance. I have never lost a dog before, but now I know what people mean when they say dogs have souls.
Thanks if you read the whole thing, and please pray for Zach to have a safe journey to the Rainbow Bridge. 
"I love you Zach, and I'll see you again someday." R.I.P.


----------



## Forensic

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gobo

I am so sorry about Zach


----------



## Skitza

aww, i'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## 2boysloose

Thanks. I am pretty sure he's gone now, since it's abit later in the day. After having a really fun day out with my dad, I came home and remembered.... 
But it's nice to know that even though you guys didn't know Zach, you still care!


----------



## 2boysloose

HE'S GONE...... My grandma called me earlier, and said she loved the poem I wrote about the Rainbow Bridge (also posted on here), and is going to frame it with a picture of Zach for everyone to see and remember.
Now healing begins.......
Thanks for any and all support. :/


----------



## Stace87

I'm sorry about Zach  it must be hard after so long *hugs*


----------



## crapola

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Viking

I am almost 60, and my favorite cat Max was hit by a car on Friday night. Max was a great friend to me as well as my 5 dogs and my 4 rats. To see this big cat befriend a rat was a surprise - Max had lived with me many years before I brought the rats home.

I can tell you that it does not get any easier, whether you are 13 or 60, but you are fortunate that you experienced the magic of the bond. 

The good news is that you will have other dogs in your life that will be different, but hopefully just as special as your Zach.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

The dogs from your youth remain very special. I remember my grandmother's dog, a Collie, very vividly. Her face, her sweet scent and her gentle personality. That's is 45 years ago. I have had many dogs and other animals after her and each and everyone has a special place in my life and heart, no matter if they are still with there or passed on. Good friends never leave. I know how it hurts and I wish you the best.


----------



## phaidraft

I am so sorry for your loss. Sounds like Zach was an amazing dog. He'll wait for you at the bridge!


----------



## 2boysloose

Well, if there was any good news, it would be that my Grandma and Grandpa have decided to get a new dog. It is going to be the same breed, and they are currently looking into getting the three month old pup very soon. 
He wont be the same as Zack, but I think I can make more room in my life, lol.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

Good to hear. Don't compare this puppy to your old buddy; he still needs to learn how to be a good dog. Maybe you can help train him and teach him a few things. Have fun with him!


----------



## 2boysloose

Haha, thanks, and I know not to compare them. No dog could ever be the same as Zack. I am just so happy for my Grandma and Grandpa...


----------



## tdnrat

Aw I'm so very sorry about that.


----------



## 2boysloose

Well, thanks for all the support every body. My Grandma and Grandpa did in fact get a new puppy, and it's of the same breed. It's a type of terrier, and looks the opposite of Zach (he was mostly black, the puppy is mostly white). This puppy is really adorable, a nd I got to see him over a webcam last night. His name......is Micha.


----------



## Iloveratz500

aww..sorry for your loss..yes, I did in fact read all of it. I went through a loss with a dog to. It was very sad..I seriously cried for days.

Its nice you got a new one..have fun with Micha!!

I am young too...no 13, but young


----------



## junior_j

I lost my dog recently , never got to say goodbye , i came home and was told he had been put down (at the time i was working in Austria) and even at 16 it cut my heart like a knife , especially as he was 18months old

Jess x


----------

